# Your thoughts on… Chops…



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

Over the past few weeks I’ve been avidly searching for Chops (that’s actually how I found this forum and this community a couple of days ago!), I don’t TT so I usually spend 1 or 2 NMT daily to try and find him! The thing is, every time I see him mentioned on any platform, every comment is incredibly negative! It’s kind of baffling!! There is so much hate and apathy towards this one villager and I just don’t get it…. (I’ve also noticed that the pig species isn’t that popular, I used to have Rasher back in WW and I adored him)


Oh! And before someone says 1-2 NMT is not enough… you’re probably right! But I’ve had incredible luck when only spending that amount. I once found Marina on my first ticket and two ays ago, I found Sherb on my second try… it’s just not the luck I’m hoping for 







I guess I should let you know why I like him. The reason I like him comes down to character design. I mean just look at those golden lock and beautiful blue eyes!!   In all seriousness, it’s because he reminds me of a character from Studio Ghibli and as an anime fan (no shame) I really want to have him on my island. I’ve heard people talk about how Chops is “arrogant” but that's the more reason why he truly resembles that character and I can’t be the only anime fan on here that thinks that!


So, I just wanted to know what your stance is on this specific villager and why you like him or don’t like him?


*EDIT:*
The character I was referring to from Studio Ghibli (which is one of my favorite Ghibli movies), is Porco Rosso, the resemblance is definitely there and it's the main reason I like Chops.








I did end up getting him from a kind user on the platform to whom I am extremely grateful because Chops has been on my island ever since!

He has great taste in drinks and loves reading (still kicking myself for the missed opportunity of sitting with him while he read   )





He also loves hanging out with Flurry, which I live for since I adore Flurry as well. 





On a side note, it took me a LOOOONG time to finally be able to get him to wear the brown coat, I had to gift him about 10 of them before he decided it was cool to wear it. Now he looks more like Porco Rosso


----------



## Believe (May 4, 2020)

Does he remind you of someone from Porco Rosso by any chance? I'm not a fan of any of the pig villagers tbh. The fact that I'm named after Kevin Bacon and the Kevin in AC is a pig (without a doubt because of Kevin Bacon) makes me so irrationably angry I choose to ignore it.


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 4, 2020)

I didn't know who he was and had to look him up...

Personally, not a fan, but I'm glad he does have at least one admirer out there (you!) I am no stranger to having "unpopular" dreamies as most of my ideal villagers are on the "bottom of the barrel" tier, and I'm glad you also like unpopular villagers! They need a loving home too


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 4, 2020)

Honestly he’s not bad looking imo. Not cute like Gala or Lucy, but I wouldn’t call him ugly. I like his regal appearance.

His name is so mean though, like Chops? Pork Chops? Really?


----------



## mowzies (May 4, 2020)

I just find his design to be very unpleasing. don't hate him but im not one to hate on villagers


----------



## Lazaros (May 4, 2020)

no thoughts, head empty.
if chops ever decides to show up on my island, my villagers get to enjoy some pork chops for sure.


----------



## voltairenism (May 4, 2020)

My story with him is funny. I didn't like him, almost threw my switch out of the window when he was my forced campsite villager. So, I found out about this method of making a villager leave that was talking to them to exaustion. I liked this method a lot, because I didn't like to ignore my villagers. It doesnt work, btw. Talking to him a lot, everyday, made him grow on me. He's very nice and his design fits his personality. He's very unique, he may not be cute, but he has a very cohesive design, the colors are good. Sadly I needed one more plot for my dreamies... So guess who I just voided.


----------



## tajikey (May 4, 2020)

I had him on my island, and couldn't scan Amiibos fast enough to get rid of him. Not a fan in the least of his design. However, to each their own. I'm sure there are a couple villagers of mine people would consider not attractive (looking at you, Cyrano and Rizzo).


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (May 4, 2020)

I haven't run into him before, but it does make me sad when people are super negative about a villager I like, so I understand where you are coming from.
I love Hans the yeti and it baffles me when people work so hard to get rid of him ; _ ;


----------



## lieryl (May 4, 2020)

his color scheme puts me off  why is he that shade


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

Believe said:


> Does he remind you of someone from Porco Rosso by any chance? I'm not a fan of any of the pig villagers tbh. The fact that I'm named after Kevin Bacon and the Kevin in AC is a pig (without a doubt because of Kevin Bacon) makes me so irrationably angry I choose to ignore it.


HE IS Porco Rosso! I already got him a coat to wear lol 
I'm kinda the opposite I was born the year of the pig and the schools mascot I attend to is a Javelina    but I find them to be positives instead of negatives.


MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Honestly he’s not bad looking imo. Not cute like Gala or Lucy, but I wouldn’t call him ugly. I like his regal appearance.
> 
> His name is so mean though, like Chops? Pork Chops? Really?


YES!!! They got him good with that name 


mowzies said:


> I just find his design to be very unpleasing. don't hate him but im not one to hate on villagers


I have a few of those and I'm afraid to say who because they have a huge following... (hint: it's a new villager)


----------



## Corvusrene (May 4, 2020)

I think he's pretty cool. I like villagers that have some pizzazz.


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 4, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I have a few of those and I'm afraid to say who because they have a huge following... (hint: it's a new villager)



Is it a cat with glasses by any chance? 
Nah I can understand why some people don’t like him, his popularity is insane lol. This is coming from a Raymond fangirl too


----------



## Sloom (May 4, 2020)

I don't like him, but don't dislike him. I could definitely see him fitting incredibly well in some themes and honestly I don't think you should let hate for a villager get in the way of you liking them. I believe Crossing Channel kinda started a meme of Chops being the worst villager ever and he needs to open his eyes because there's much worse out there lmao


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> My story with him is funny. I didn't like him, almost threw my switch out of the window when he was my forced campsite villager. So, I found out about this method of making a villager leave that was talking to them to exaustion. I liked this method a lot, because I didn't like to ignore my villagers. It doesnt work, btw. Talking to him a lot, everyday, made him grow on me. He's very nice and his design fits his personality. He's very unique, he may not be cute, but he has a very cohesive design, the colors are good. Sadly I needed one more plot for my dreamies... So guess who I just voided.


That.... just... hurt.... a bit....  I've been tryin to get him almost daily and just knowing people void him without a second though... man it's a bit painful, but you gotta do what you need for your own dreamies



Noel_in_Sunrise said:


> I haven't run into him before, but it does make me sad when people are super negative about a villager I like, so I understand where you are coming from.
> I love Hans the yeti and it baffles me when people work so hard to get rid of him ; _ ;


The struggle!!!! 


Corvusrene said:


> I think he's pretty cool. I like villagers that have some pizzazz.


That's also why I'm looking for Boone lol He just looks so unique to me


----------



## lieryl (May 4, 2020)

Sloom said:


> I don't like him, but don't dislike him. I could definitely see him fitting incredibly well in some themes and honestly I don't think you should let hate for a villager get in the way of you liking them. I believe Crossing Channel kinda started a meme of Chops being the worst villager ever and he needs to open his eyes because there's much worse out there lmao


agreed, al plagues my nightmares


----------



## Rasha (May 4, 2020)

I voted I like him because I have no reason to hate him, I honestly have never had him on acnl or acnh but I believe I made him a gorgeous royal house in achhd.
I kind of know how you feel bro, some of my favorite villagers (Lobo and Bruce) while not hated on I believe are severely underrated among other villagers of their species.
But you know what, these unpopular villagers exist because not everyone like the same 10 popular villagers that we see all the time and it's cool because otherwise the game would be so boring as everyone's islands will contain the same villagers, it makes me happy when I visit people and see villagers I don't see everyday.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

Lazaros said:


> no thoughts, head empty.
> if chops ever decides to show up on my island, my villagers get to enjoy some pork chops for sure.


 not sure if I should take that in a literal sense or not 


MysteryMoonbeam said:


> Is it a cat with glasses by any chance?
> Nah I can understand why some people don’t like him, his popularity is insane lol. This is coming from a Raymond fangirl too


I actually really like his character design!! I'm talking about 


Sloom said:


> I don't like him, but don't dislike him. I could definitely see him fitting incredibly well in some themes and honestly I don't think you should let hate for a villager get in the way of you liking them. I believe Crossing Channel kinda started a meme of Chops being the worst villager ever and he needs to open his eyes because there's much worse out there lmao


People hate him for the silliest reasons, someone was telling me that in NL Chops had put his house on a flower bed... but that an issue with coding... not the character, it could have been anybody!


----------



## Rosie Moon (May 4, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I actually really like his character design!! I'm talking about



Ahh that was going to be my second guess!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (May 4, 2020)

I hate all the pig villagers (Except for Boris) and Chops is just, no.


----------



## Blueskyy (May 4, 2020)

All I can say is hard nope *turns around and heads back to Wilbur*


----------



## voltairenism (May 4, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> That.... just... hurt.... a bit....  I've been tryin to get him almost daily and just knowing people void him without a second though... man it's a bit painful, but you gotta do what you need for your own dreamies


If that makes it better, I did have some second thoughts, more like twenty thoughts haha He fits my theme very well, so I was very skeptical, but no one else fits so I wasn't a big deal. Also, I was going to kick him out by amiibo like a month ago, but when I had my cursor over his name, I couldn't do it. We had a bond after talking so much. But after so long with him I finally let him go (I'm probably gonna do this with most of my villagers at some point tbh). He is very fun to have around because how many clothing you can buy that looks good on him. He walked around with his nose up, like the baddest ***** in town. Dang I will miss him


----------



## Khte (May 4, 2020)

I had Chops on my island and while I do like him, he isn't someone I would avidly search for. But I will admit, I do give him a higher than average rating. I think it's his eyes that really put him above the 'average' tier for me. Tbh I wouldn't purposefully try to kick him out, but once he said he wanted to move, I wasn't going to stop him lol.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

lieryl said:


> his color scheme puts me off  why is he that shade


I have to agree, they went too yellowish-greenish with his sink tone but I still really like him regardless lol


Paperboy012305 said:


> I hate all the pig villagers (Except for Boris) and Chops is just, no.


I just don't get the "hate" part, I really don't like the bird, penguin, or sheep species... but I don't hate them and would be open to someday having them be part of my Island..


----------



## voltairenism (May 4, 2020)

some memories <3


----------



## Violit (May 4, 2020)

I really wish I'd known Chops had a fan out there as I booted him two days ago. Well. He asked to leave.

I normally warm up to 'uglier' designs but I just couldn't do it with Chops. The fact he was forced upon me and I hate the fact he's English themed. There are some pig villagers I love to bits but he just wasn't one of them.

I will admit though... his house? A+
Stunning.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

voltairenism said:


> some memories <3
> View attachment 252988
> View attachment 252989
> View attachment 252990
> View attachment 252991


       tears of joy!

I can't wait to give him the coat and hat I got for him! Glad you warmed up to him and had some good times with him! Hopefully I find him soon! 


Violit said:


> I really wish I'd known Chops had a fan out there as I booted him two days ago. Well. He asked to leave.
> 
> I normally warm up to 'uglier' designs but I just couldn't do it with Chops. The fact he was forced upon me and I hate the fact he's English themed. There are some pig villagers I love to bits but he just wasn't one of them.
> 
> ...


He does have some fan out there! Although, it's very few and far between, I get it he's not cute or anything like that, but I honestly like that he has his own charm!! I'm glad to hear you're not against pig villagers 
I bet you got a lot of nice stuff from the recycle!


----------



## Llunavale (May 4, 2020)

I get Porco Rosso vibes from Chops. I'm a fan. If only I could find some black, round sunglasses in game...

Also his picture quote was "You can't have your cake and eat it, too" - which is a personal fave.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

Llunavale said:


> I get Porco Rosso vibes from Chops. I'm a fan. If only I could find some black, round sunglasses in game...
> 
> Also his picture quote was "You can't have your cake and eat it, too" - which is a personal fave.


Right! I cant be the only one to see the resemblance!


----------



## Jas (May 4, 2020)

i do not enjoy him as i'm not really a fan of villagers with human-like hair but i'm so glad someone does!


----------



## Bon Bonne (May 4, 2020)

he looks pretty cool. I got nothin' against him. 
I see you're looking for Boone! he's great. he was my starter jock... if he decides to move out before you get a hold of him, I can let you know haha
well, if I remember.


----------



## Munyo (May 4, 2020)

I got him from someone's void before I filled the plot, and I felt kind of terrorized? Which is funny to say because he is just a walking 3D models programmed to do things like any other villager. I don't know, just from his looks, Chops reminds me of someone people would guillotine in the past.


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

I love Chops! I summoned him via amiibo and he's awesome haha


----------



## cheezu (May 4, 2020)

I think he's a very unique villager.
One of my favorites right after Zucker is Peggy - she's also a pig villager that no one seems to mention.
I don't get all the negativity, tbh.
Even if I don't like a certain villager, it's all up to their design anyway and people have different tastes.


----------



## VelveteenCat (May 4, 2020)

I like him a lot, actually. Don't have any in-game experience with him (yet), but I wouldn't mind running into him on an island or at the campsite so I can invite him to move in. Design-wise, he is probably among my personal top 10 villagers. He really stands out and I love how dapper he looks.


----------



## Lillyshins (May 4, 2020)

Chops was my "forced to invite" camper. And no. I really didn't like him. Luckily he asked to move first so I didnt have him for long. If I still had him I'd totally give him to you.

But that left me with no snooty/smug(are they different) villagers for quite awhile. (Luckily I just found one I really like and shes moving in tomorrow.)


----------



## Spunki (May 4, 2020)

I don’t like him, simply for the fact, that he was obsessed with putting me into girly Clothes even tho I am a boy. And then he wanted to leave, but still considered it and was mad at me, that I even agreed to him leaving.

Really bad memories of this villager which are burned into my mind. I know that could all be blamed on the coding etc. but I was never really attached to this pig. Like ever.

The only Pigs I ever liked at some point are Boris and Agnes.

Im actually glad for him that someone really likes him, like not as a meme or something, but more as a Dreamie. But the only Gentleman-like Smug i would put on my Island would be Lionel. I also like Lionels Design more, because for me he hits the whole proud elderly Gentleman Style, even if most people don’t like the Lions flat faces or their Mane.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

Bon Bonne said:


> he looks pretty cool. I got nothin' against him.
> I see you're looking for Boone! he's great. he was my starter jock... if he decides to move out before you get a hold of him, I can let you know haha
> well, if I remember.


Yes, I would appreciate that, he would be more than welcome!! I'm looking to replace Jitters with Bonne! I have nothing against Jitters but every time I look at him I can't help but to think about my own dark under-eye circles... 


Munyo said:


> I got him from someone's void before I filled the plot, and I felt kind of terrorized? Which is funny to say because he is just a walking 3D models programmed to do things like any other villager. I don't know, just from his looks, Chops reminds me of someone people would guillotine in the past.


Maybe because he looks so different form all the rest of the cutesy characters?    WHAT?! lol super interesting, I would've never thought of that 


Zura said:


> I love Chops! I summoned him via amiibo and he's awesome haha


So..... how much do you want for that amiibo card? lol jk!!!! Glad you also like this unique villager!


----------



## Cadbberry (May 4, 2020)

He's not my favorite, he's actually been to my campsite. I didn't take him... he was just a bit strange looking in my opinion


----------



## ItsFyn (May 4, 2020)

I think he's pretty decent, my sister has him on her island. She used to dislike him though.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I think he's a very unique villager.
> One of my favorites right after Zucker is Peggy - she's also a pig villager that no one seems to mention.
> I don't get all the negativity, tbh.
> Even if I don't like a certain villager, it's all up to their design anyway and people have different tastes.


Exactly! I don't get the hate. Like I understand you don't like him, but you don't have to hate him kinda thing lol 

Yes! Peggy is cute! I think I'm just drawn to the pig species lol I find most of them to have nice designs, but I find myself gravitating more towards the Eagles in NH 


Lillyshins said:


> Chops was my "forced to invite" camper. And no. I really didn't like him. Luckily he asked to move first so I didnt have him for long. If I still had him I'd totally give him to you.
> 
> But that left me with no snooty/smug(are they different) villagers for quite awhile. (Luckily I just found one I really like and shes moving in tomorrow.)


I'm sorry to hear you weren't fond of him, but I'm glad you got a villager you liked!!! Who did you get?!


Spunki said:


> I don’t like him, simply for the fact, that he was obsessed with putting me into girly Clothes even tho I am a boy. And then he wanted to leave, but still considered it and was mad at me, that I even agreed to him leaving.
> 
> Really bad memories of this villager which are burned into my mind. I know that could all be blamed on the coding etc. but I was never really attached to this pig. Like ever.
> 
> ...


It's definitely  the code lol I either get super girly outfits or super manly clothes and the in between is just plain neutral lol 
I'm sorry you had such a bad experience with him, I guess that's why the campsite exists.
You know, it's quite funny, I though I would like the lion species (I'm a leo) but I just don't find them appealing, goes to show there is something out there for everyone!

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Cadbberry said:


> He's not my favorite, he's actually been to my campsite. I didn't take him... he was just a bit strange looking in my opinion


I bet it's his skin tone... I can't defend him on that


----------



## Halloqueen (May 4, 2020)

I like Chops. I have him as a resident of one of my New Leaf towns which is based around a hybrid circus/magic show theme. I plan to replace him since the mayor of that town basically fills what his role would've been, the ringmaster (based on his red ringmaster coat in New Leaf), but I've enjoyed having him in the town. I like the more unique designs that stand out at a glance and he definitely has that going for him. 

Best wishes tracking him down. I know the struggle; I've been trying to track down Tucker on the Nook Miles Islands for weeks now. Hopefully both of our hunts will come to successful conclusions as soon as possible.


----------



## kingmog (May 4, 2020)

I like his house, it's old/creepy


----------



## Pyoopi (May 4, 2020)

He's cool. Personally, I enjoy all the non-cutesy villagers a lot more. Their design always makes me laugh and I also enjoy people who love these oddballs. 

There was someone who had Chops crafting in the airport subforum, and they titled the thread, "the great powerful Chops is crafting..." (something like that) and oh man, I loved it.


----------



## Nunnafinga (May 4, 2020)

I have a pig town in New Leaf and Chops is the only smug pig so I felt kind of forced to have him in my town but I wound up liking him a lot.I usually give him "Porco Rosso" as his catchphrase.If I had him in NH,I wonder if I could get him to wear the pilot's helmet and goggles thingy?


----------



## dragonair (May 4, 2020)

Just like Pietro he just came at the worst time which made me hate him. He was the one that took one of my empty plots when literally all I needed was a peppy and he would not leave at all. I was able to replace him with Audie through my campsite but I still h a t e him.


----------



## trashpedia (May 4, 2020)

I don’t hate him. I had him in my NL town and I grew to like him, but he’s not a dreamie of mine and he’s not someone I would actively search for, as I feel like there are better smug villagers in my opinion like Kyle, Zell, and Jaques imo. But hey, I do think Chops is kinda underrated in a way though.


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

I can kick him out via amiibo if you have an open space. I could always re-get him


----------



## Antonio (May 4, 2020)

I had chops in my old town before I reset. I liked him beside the outfit however he had some thick pork chops.


----------



## brockbrock (May 4, 2020)

I used to really dislike him. Now I'm indifferent. I appreciate his design.


----------



## Dewy (May 4, 2020)

A handsome lad


----------



## Lillyshins (May 4, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I'm sorry to hear you weren't fond of him, but I'm glad you got a villager you liked!!! Who did you get?!



I got Ankha as a camper yesterday and had her replace hornsby! While Ankha was never really on my list of "OMG I MUST HAVE" she really grew on me as I talked to her. And am extremely looking forward to her showing up tomorrow. My partner (who loves all things cat) is super jelly. Hehe~


----------



## alias (May 4, 2020)

Chops is a DAPPER lad and I'm always happy to see folks like you who appreciate the villagers who don't get as much love. <3 It seems like your love for him is steeled and I say, keep it that way! I hope none of the comments here have swayed your view of him; it doesn't seem like it would, but yeah I wholeheartedly support your love for him!!  

He's one of the villagers that has a lot of love put into the design-- I think all of them have love put into them, of course, but Chops really looks like a _character._..And I love when the designs do that! Mustache placed right at the snout, lazy eyes with a bit of eyeshadow to detail them, and the hair!! The hair is so pretty and curly, and his outfit makes him look dandy. And his palette is pretty nice to look at, the muted yellows & browns look nice together. I can totally see where you got Ghibli vibes from him. If I didn't have 3 smugs already, I definitely wouldn't mind having him hang around.

 I feel like a good handful of the population can't appreciate a mustache and that's other folks' problems, not yours hehe. I hope you get him soon!! He's so handsome <33


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 4, 2020)

He's fine, I wouldn't mind him living on my island as a random move in, but honestly would not invite him personally if I was on a Nook Mile trip. But it's good to see the unpopular villagers get some love and that's more interesting than everyone having the same villagers!

You also mentioned Rasher, and I do really like him, I had him in Wild World too and he was one of two villagers that were not allowed to leave ever (the other being Vesta).


----------



## Mello (May 4, 2020)

Why does there have to be a thread about * C H O P S*

Talking about him only makes him stronger...

And we're 3 pages into this thread so far... I fear for us all.


----------



## moon_child (May 4, 2020)

Sorry but I don’t like him. He kind of looks like a sleazy uncle.


----------



## Xeleron (May 4, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> I like Chops. I have him as a resident of one of my New Leaf towns which is based around a hybrid circus/magic show theme. I plan to replace him since the mayor of that town basically fills what his role would've been, the ringmaster (based on his red ringmaster coat in New Leaf), but I've enjoyed having him in the town. I like the more unique designs that stand out at a glance and he definitely has that going for him.
> 
> Best wishes tracking him down. I know the struggle; I've been trying to track down Tucker on the Nook Miles Islands for weeks now. Hopefully both of our hunts will come to successful conclusions as soon as possible.


Tucker is by far my favorite elephant although Ellie has something to her I quite find appealing even when she looks so basic... 
Good luck!!!! 


Nunnafinga said:


> I have a pig town in New Leaf and Chops is the only smug pig so I felt kind of forced to have him in my town but I wound up liking him a lot.I usually give him "Porco Rosso" as his catchphrase.If I had him in NH,I wonder if I could get him to wear the pilot's helmet and goggles thingy?


It's an item called "Pilot's Cap" but I don't know if he would actually wear it  But I would really hope so! 



 


trashpedia said:


> I don’t hate him. I had him in my NL town and I grew to like him, but he’s not a dreamie of mine and he’s not someone I would actively search for, as I feel like there are better smug villagers in my opinion like Kyle, Zell, and Jaques imo. But hey, I do think Chops is kinda underrated in a way though.


I already have Zell another one of my dreamies, he was my first campsite visitor!!! I chose my villagers based on character design, not personality trait 


Zura said:


> I can kick him out via amiibo if you have an open space. I could always re-get him


WHHHAAAAAAAAA?! That would literally make my day!!!! But of course you don't have to if you don't want to I know kicking out a villager via amiibo is time consuming (or at least I think it is)


Lillyshins said:


> I got Ankha as a camper yesterday and had her replace hornsby! While Ankha was never really on my list of "OMG I MUST HAVE" she really grew on me as I talked to her. And am extremely looking forward to her showing up tomorrow. My partner (who loves all things cat) is super jelly. Hehe~


Nice! That happen to me with Diana, I actually wanted Whitney but ran into Diana instead and I figured I would giver her a chance. Do not regret it one bit!


alias said:


> Chops is a DAPPER lad and I'm always happy to see folks like you who appreciate the villagers who don't get as much love. <3 It seems like your love for him is steeled and I say, keep it that way! I hope none of the comments here have swayed your view of him; it doesn't seem like it would, but yeah I wholeheartedly support your love for him!!
> 
> He's one of the villagers that has a lot of love put into the design-- I think all of them have love put into them, of course, but Chops really looks like a _character._..And I love when the designs do that! Mustache placed right at the snout, lazy eyes with a bit of eyeshadow to detail them, and the hair!! The hair is so pretty and curly, and his outfit makes him look dandy. And his palette is pretty nice to look at, the muted yellows & browns look nice together. I can totally see where you got Ghibli vibes from him. If I didn't have 3 smugs already, I definitely wouldn't mind having him hang around.
> 
> I feel like a good handful of the population can't appreciate a mustache and that's other folks' problems, not yours hehe. I hope you get him soon!! He's so handsome <33


I couldn't of said it better myself!!! Thank you!! 


Shinjukuwu said:


> He's fine, I wouldn't mind him living on my island as a random move in, but honestly would not invite him personally if I was on a Nook Mile trip. But it's good to see the unpopular villagers get some love and that's more interesting than everyone having the same villagers!
> 
> You also mentioned Rasher, and I do really like him, I had him in Wild World too and he was one of two villagers that were not allowed to leave ever (the other being Vesta).


I recently logged into WW and there he was, the first villager I've seen in ages standing right outside my door!!! Man, I missed Rasher.

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Mello said:


> Why does there have to be a thread about * C H O P S*
> 
> Talking about him only makes him stronger...
> 
> And we're 3 pages into this thread so far... I fear for us all.


May the Chops be with you!!!
But no seriously, that's exactly what I don't get, why treat him like he's some sort of disease or something?There's a handful of character I would never get, but I don't think their disgusting nor do I hate them. Oh well, to each their own 


moon_child said:


> Sorry but I don’t like him. He kind of looks like a sleazy uncle.


OR a failed actor who cannot give up on his dream lol


----------



## Zura (May 4, 2020)

It wouldn't be too much of a problem. Let me go ahead and invite the person I've already been working on moving in and Ill send you a dodo code.


----------



## Carole (May 4, 2020)

I like Chops! If I didn't already have ten great villagers, then if given the option I'd consider inviting him to live on my island, for sure.


----------



## marea (May 4, 2020)

I dont like pig villagers so i keep them outta my thoughts. He has a nice mustache, though, and might work really well in a "villagers with facial hair" themed island. Other candidates being Curt, my favorite cranky bear.


----------



## War Incarnate (May 4, 2020)

Oh boy! Another thread I can comment on without getting a punch in the face!

I genuinely don't understand why so many people hate Chops. It may be because he's a Smug villager, and Smug villagers are known for being arrogant. I am not one who will do a themed island or town should I get ACNH or ACNL+Welcome amiibo, though, but even without this I think Chops looks like a nice enough guy.

Design-wise, I actually like it. His default clothes in New Horizions especially looks really cool with the "rich-guy actor" look he's going for, that being the Military Suit. (I don't know if that's what it's actually called). The moustache on him is basically one of the few instances where facial hair works well (others include Cousteau). Not as good as Agnes, Boris, or Kevin, but certainly an underrated villager.


----------



## Blood Eclipse (May 4, 2020)

Coincidentally I had chops in my campsite yesterday. I don't like his design, so not a personal  favorite.


----------



## maple22 (May 4, 2020)

If you like him, good for you. I like his eye color as well. Not everyone needs to have Raymond, Marshal and Audie on their island.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (May 4, 2020)

Theres no such thing as an ugly villager! (Golly, have I heard so much hatred for Velma and Frita!) 
Everything is down to personal preference but I really care more about the villagers personalities! Personally I can barely stand the smug types (I couldn't wait to get rid of Raymond when he was on my island!) but I can at least see why you'd like Chops! He's fun looking and personally I think his name is really funny lol


----------



## xara (May 4, 2020)

a disgusting man


----------



## lambshu (May 5, 2020)

oh chops! he was in my NL town. i didnt particularly favor his design, but i thought he was funny.
i didnt understand trading or dreamies way back in 2014 so i just loved everyone i had ! including chops


----------



## DaviddivaD (May 5, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> Over the past few weeks I’ve been avidly searching for Chops (that’s actually how I found this forum and this community a couple of days ago!), I don’t TT so I usually spend 1 or 2 NMT daily to try and find him! The thing is, every time I see him mentioned on any platform, every comment is incredibly negative! It’s kind of baffling!! There is so much hate and apathy towards this one villager and I just don’t get it…. (I’ve also noticed that the pig species isn’t that popular, I used to have Rasher back in WW and I adored him)
> 
> 
> Oh! And before someone says 1-2 NMT is not enough… you’re probably right! But I’ve had incredible luck when only spending that amount. I once found Marina on my first ticket and two ays ago, I found Sherb on my second try… it’s just not the luck I’m hoping for
> ...



I have his Amiibo card if you want it! For free of course!


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 5, 2020)

I'VE ALWAYS LOVED CHOPS he was such a sweetheart in NL


----------



## Aftereight (May 5, 2020)

I voted yes as his house and design are somewhat unique and I definitely enjoyed seeing him in another player's island.


----------



## Pixiebelle (May 5, 2020)

Chops is not someone who would be welcome on my island but you know what he is definitely unique so respect to the guy


----------



## MarkySharky (May 5, 2020)

I found his manner to be annoying but his home was lovely!


----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 5, 2020)

I'm pretty well documented in my love for Chops, he's such a character!

He fits so well on my island and he always has the best things to say (I've got four smugs and I still never get tired of them). I really don't think he's ugly at all, everything in his design all works together and gives him more personality, you can really imagine who he is by looking at his design.

a dapper boi


----------



## Neorago (May 5, 2020)

Chops was my forced campsite move-in. I’d been hoping for Eugene or Lopez so I was a little disappointed. He was a bit of an eyesore at first and while I didn’t hate him (I can’t bring myself to hate any of my villagers) I wanted him to be the first one to go. But now, almost two months later... he feels like such an integral part of my town?? I know that he shares the same personality type as several other villagers but I feel like he’s unique. Chops is Chops! I give him gifts all the time and enjoy talking to him and I’ll actually be really sad when he eventually does leave; I’ve come to really enjoy having him in my town. That being said, if you’re still looking for Chops by the time he asks me to leave, I’d be happy to give him to you! That way I know he’ll be appreciated like he deserves!


----------



## Velo (May 5, 2020)

I had Chops on NL and I have no complaints haha.

The funny thing is my boyfriend is a HUGE fan too!
He got Chops for his first campsite visitor and lost his **** haha. He was soooooo excited. I actually bought him his amiibo card too! So he's happy to have Chops on his island now (he had him for a long time on NL, longer than I did).

I have an "uncle" Chops - family friend, not like ~real~ family. So I just always think of him pfft.


----------



## jefflomacy (May 5, 2020)

Like him or not, Chops is _always_ crafting the good stuff. Got Gold Armor and Golden Wall from him. The smugs always make the best things somehow haha.


----------



## mowzies (May 5, 2020)

Xeleron said:


> I have a few of those and I'm afraid to say who because they have a huge following... (hint: it's a new villager)



pft I was about to guess Raymond but I can see by your sig that you're trying to get him 
nothing wrong with not liking popular villagers its just more annoying bc they're shoved in your face more often


----------



## Envy (May 5, 2020)

I don't hate him. In fact, IMO, his design works very well. I don't necessarily think of him as someone I want in my towns, but he doesn't deserve the hate.


----------



## Corrie (May 5, 2020)

Ugly to me lol


----------



## SliceAndDice (May 5, 2020)

Hmmm, I gotta say that I'm not really a fan of the pig villagers. The only pigs I could stand in my town would be Gala and Hugh. Chops would fit a freak show kind of town pretty well, with villagers like Marcel, Pietro (which I Love), Raddle, Jambette etc.


----------



## SheepMareep (May 5, 2020)

I hate chops.
He gives me nazi vibes like I wont even sugar coat it he just looks like an evil rich guy who looks down on anyone different than him djdjejjdidjndd. 
I like the pig villagers and I like smug villagers but chops deserves to be in jail


----------



## Soigne (May 5, 2020)

ugh... i just can't like chops. i've had him a few times on accident in new leaf & i just...


----------



## Kadori (May 5, 2020)

OMG! I had chops and I would've loved to give him to you! I sent him into the void awhile ago though. I don't dislike him but his character design just didn't go well with the rest of my villagers lol. he almost looked as if he was some sorta dictator over everyone so he had to go.


----------



## seularin (May 8, 2020)

i can't really bring myself to like chops personally!!, his design is just... but i certainly don't dislike him! if i was going for a new theme with my town + villagers, maybe i'd pick him(?)


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 8, 2020)

You should've put an indifferent option for the poll hahaha not great, but not bad really in my opinion


----------



## Jared:3 (May 8, 2020)

Nope, the mustache is what bothers me about him plus I'm not a huge fan of the pigs anyway


----------



## B7hf (Jun 22, 2021)

Dude chops is the worst,he looks like frickin hitler. I mean who the heck would want a nazi on their island


----------



## Faux (Jun 22, 2021)

B7hf said:


> Dude chops is the worst,he looks like frickin hitler. I mean who the heck would want a nazi on their island


Whoa, in what world did Hitler have a handlebar mustache, my guy.  I think that's a bit of a reach, and kinda a weird and pretty unfair comparison...


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 22, 2021)

Let's see.....no Rotzbremse mustache,no Nazi uniform with the associated insignia,no jackboots or puffy pants.I see no reference to Adolf Hitler here.I think it's pretty obvious that Chops' look was inspired by the main character from the Studio Ghibli film "Porco Rosso" and not some fascist dictator.


----------



## maria110 (Jun 22, 2021)

I like Chops. He's a great smug. I've had a few gothic islands and he and his house fit nicely.  His house exterior is gorgeous.


----------



## Moritz (Jun 22, 2021)

I dont like him.
Hes not one of my most hated villagers at all.
But he will never find himself on my island


----------



## Bobbo (Jun 22, 2021)

I like him.

Being a big Agatha Christie fan, he reminds me a lot of Hercule Poirot (played by Peter Ustinov, seen here)





He was with me for quite a while before he decided to move.

Most likely to solve another mystery!


----------



## smug villager (Jun 22, 2021)

He's okay! Not my favorite pig, but cute. The pigs are pretty underrated. Gala, Agnes, Chops...they're all pretty cute. I just hate Kevin so so much.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Jun 22, 2021)

Omg! I never knew why you liked this villager so much friend. This makes a lot of sense and sometimes villagers just resonate with us on a personal level. With that being said though, I’ve always had a soft spot for him because you like him so much and now I like him even more.


----------



## VelveteenCat (Jun 22, 2021)

I already replied to this thread, but since my opinion slightly changed, I'm going to quote myself:


Cotton Candy Cat said:


> I like him a lot, actually. Don't have any in-game experience with him (yet), but I wouldn't mind running into him on an island or at the campsite so I can invite him to move in. Design-wise, he is probably among my personal top 10 villagers. He really stands out and I love how dapper he looks.


I have now had him for over a year and he is my second favorite villager out of all  ❤

The Nazi comparisson is pretty harsh. Hitler was an ugly man and Chops is a sweet baby. To me, depending on what he's wearing he looks like either a sophisticated gentleman or a guy who works at the circus.


----------



## Antonio (Jun 22, 2021)

I didn't like chops, so I had to get rid of him.


----------



## CylieDanny (Jun 22, 2021)

I adore Chops, I'm not a huge fan of the pigs, but I find Chops charming.

Hes got a cool look, like a general pig, the colors, expression, outfit comes together nicely. He looks like he came from a battle, historic smug pig. I think he's pretty cool in other words


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 22, 2021)

I can see what they were going for with Chops.... His looks and name are pretty clever, but I personally don't like him. Though I love pig villagers, my faves being Agnes, Curly, Rasher, Maggie and Hugh, something about Chops is just not appealing to me. I guess it's because he lacks fun and color.

I totally don't bash others for liking him, though! Everyone has different tastes.


----------



## Serabee (Jun 22, 2021)

Personally, no. I actually like a lot of the pigs (definitely planning to get Peggy at some point, maybe Agnes), but Chops' eyes bug me, and his moustache just... it doesn't look right on his face. I thought it was an oddly shaped mouth forever (until... just now, when I looked him up, and said "wait, is that a moustache?") but even knowing it's a moustache, it just looks strange to me. It doesn't seem to fit his face in a natural way.

I don't mind the food based name as much because I'm so used to it with pigs, I just shrug it off at this point. I mean, the amount of people who name their IRL pet pigs Chris P. Bacon just kinds of numbs you to it. I mean, I love a good pun, but naming a pet after a form in which you'd eat it is... unsettling to me. But I'm also a nearly lifelong vegetarian who finds the scent of bacon positively nauseating.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 22, 2021)

I actually forgot what he looked like so I looked him up and... I really like him! I don't like most of the pig villagers but he literally just became one of my favorites (along with Peggy, Gala, Sue E., and tbh prob Kevin too lmao)


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 22, 2021)

Nope. I don’t like any of the pig villagers except for Agnes. I don’t think I will like him anytime soon even though I have been a bit more open minded about villagers .

	Post automatically merged: Jun 22, 2021

Did you ever manage to find him? How have you liked him if so?

I think that it’s great that you like him. Sorry if what I said came out harsh ><


----------



## Moonlight. (Jun 22, 2021)

always had a silly grudge against him since new leaf. first save file and he moved in in an annoying spot, and when i later restarted i somehow got him again and again he moved in a bad spot lol.

design-wise he's fine, i do think the pigs are pretty underrated to begin with tbh.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 22, 2021)

I don't really have anything against this man, he just has never really appealed to me. Not many of the pigs do if I'm being honest. I don't like his design either. He's just not my type of villager, but I'm not totally offended by him.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 22, 2021)

I dislike all of the pig villagers. There isn’t anything wrong with them. They just don’t appeal to me.


----------



## kemdi (Jun 22, 2021)

I had Chops...once. He showed up on my island randomly, wearing a police uniform, and with the catchphrase 'fry 'em'. Then he says this:




I know its a common phrase for all smug villagers, but given everything that happened within the year and combined with all the other above factors, it just came off as very weird. I voided him asap via amiibo, I didn't bother finding him a new island. I don't hate him but the short time of him being here was (lightly speaking) uncomfortable.. I know its not his fault as a character, but I won't be having him back anytime soon, if ever.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 22, 2021)

NO.... Chops can stay far away from my island please. He has a great name though


----------



## Rosch (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm indifferent to Chops. He can show up as random move in and I wouldn't mind. If he asks to leave, then he's free to go.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 22, 2021)

He reminds me of Mr. Bobinski from one of my favourite movies, _Coraline_, for some reason. Maybe the mustache and kinda circus ring leader look. I think in New Leaf he used to wear the red ring leader coat (Gracie clothes) so he also gave me circus vibes, which is what Mr. Bobinski in the movie runs, a circus.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 23, 2021)

He is a good boy, please respect his mustache.


----------



## Pop-tart (Jun 23, 2021)

Chops is beautiful. Those eyebrows, goodness. I can't believe he's so hated hahaha


----------



## Flicky (Jun 23, 2021)

As a strange coincidence, the day after I saw this thread, Chops appeared in my campsite! I don't mind him personally. If he turned up as a voided villager in the future, I'd let him stay for a while.


----------



## Canesvenatici (Jun 23, 2021)

I really quite dislike him, he was (and is) my only forced campsite villager and I cant seem to shake him currently.  He does not in the slightest go with my island theme or planned villagers either (mostly lazy and normal dogs and wolves) hes just super not a good fit for me in the slightest. Not to mention his house is far too extravagant for the rustic/cottage core vibe although the inside is very pretty.

I'd be *more* than happy to give him to whoever would like him whenever he finally decides to look for a new place to live


----------

